# Dover Seaways strikes Southern Breakwater



## Old Cunarder (Sep 5, 2007)

Story here:


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-29976646


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day old cunarder.sm,04:10:re:dover seaway strikes southern breakwater.thank you for the news,excellent clip,great that all passengers and crew are well.regards ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Starboard 30?


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

ben27 said:


> good day old cunarder.sm,04:10:re:dover seaway strikes southern breakwater.thank you for the news,excellent clip,great that all passengers and crew are well.regards ben27


Bet the bridge team will not feel 'well'.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Let's hope it's equipment failure that lead to the incident. Not "fingers".


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder what berth they were leaving from, the Pride of Provence hit the same area of the detached mole while entering a number of years ago, cracking the structure, so this wouldn't have done it any good. There are a number of possible causes, equipment failure, human error, or not allowing for the tide across the entrance, (as she hit the mole this would I assume), have been South going. I know one of the deck officers attached to her, so will hear his version of events over time no doubt.


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

equipment failure, rudder problem.


----------

